
Why you have (probably) already bought your last car - shrumm
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45786690
======
alexgmcm
I think there are a lot more regulatory hurdles when going from a normal car
to a self-driving one than from a horse to a car.

In a sense a horse is somewhat 'self-driving' in that an accident could be
entirely due to the behaviour of said horse and so this would provide a strong
impetus to move to a car which is fully under the driver's control.

Going to a self-driving car shifts back to a system that is not fully driver
controlled and thus has to deal with all of the legal issues about who is
culpable in the case of accidents and so forth.

~~~
haser_au
[http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20110107/NEWS/10107033...](http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20110107/NEWS/101070332)

------
bryanrasmussen
oh I thought it was because in 20 years climate change will have set the
civilization capable of having cars to null.

